# Spay Day LA



## Sheila46 (Oct 14, 2008)

For anyone living in LA, on Oct 25 it's Spay Day LA and you can adopt a pet at many shelters for a discount. Go to www.laanimalservices for more info. 

I read about it here and thought it was pretty cool. I have a dog that I rescued and he's the best dog in the world! (imho!!) LOL


----------

